# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  5 TL'nin rengi değişti

## ceydaaa

5-TL.jpg1 Ocak 2009'da tedavüle çıkarılan ve halen tedavülde bulunan E-9 Emisyon Grubu I. tertip Türk Lirası banknotlara kıyasla, II. tertip 200 TL, 50 TL ve 5 TL banknotlardaki imzalarda da değişikliğe gidildi.

200 ve 5 liralık banknotlarda Başkan Erdem Başçı ile Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Yörükoğlu'nun, 50 liralık banknotlarda ise Başçı'nın yanı sıra Başkan Yardımcısı Turalay Kenç'in imzaları yer alacak.

Söz konusu banknotlar, imzalar ve 5 liralık banknottaki renk değişimi dışında, boyutları, ön ve arka yüz kompozisyonlarıyla genel nitelik ve görünümleri bakımından tedavüldeki banknotlarla aynı olacak.

1. ve 2. tertip banknotlar birlikte tedavülde bulunacak.

Bu arada, E-9 emisyon grubu 2. tertip 200, 50 ve 5 liralık banknotlar 8 Nisan'da tedavüle verilecek.

haberfedai.com

----------

